# Help, Dragonflies found in my aquarium



## orchid (May 19, 2009)

Hi all

Hope some one can help dont know if this is the right place to post this, but really worried about my aquariums health, as i have just found the remains of two dragonfly and one half alive dragonfly, no idea where they have come from, but am worried they could cause harm to my tank !!!!

has nayone had this problem or come across a similar problem ??

also their are white floating tiny wiggley things on the water surface !!!!

please help


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Shouldn't be a problem unless you spot some larger nymphs.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

sounds like you either left a window open or you added live plants, bit of driftwood, or river rocks...

Time for a thorough "spring cleaning" of that tank. :thumb:


----------



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

or maybe someone put it in there, I'm not sure if dragonfly could be harmful to your fish


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

*CoolCichlid*
dragonfly nymphs can and do eat small fish. Fry would certainly be in danger...


----------



## orchid (May 19, 2009)

Hi all

thanks for your responses i have since found out that they are common Damselflies, but will they breedin my tank and are they harmfull to my fish ?

thanks in advance


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

*orchid*
damselfly larvae are too small to take anything but the tiniest fish. They shouldn't be a worry predator wise. They are still a worry in that any insect says you are either overfeeding or something. I still vote for the spring cleaning of that tank!


----------



## AnnaFish (Aug 9, 2006)

Wow... and here I'd thought you'd just scored some free high protein food. Fie on me.


----------

